

AndroVM Jelly Bean release - mariuz
http://androvm.org/blog/blog/2012/10/02/androvm-jelly-bean-release/

======
NiekvdMaas
I just tried this VM: it works much quicker than the official Android
emulator, I would suggest Google to link to this project in the Android
developer documentation.

~~~
blinkingled
If you use Android SDK and install the Android 4.1 Intel Atom image, install
HAX and enable GPU emul for your AVD, it works way better than this thing.

~~~
hollerith
Your way sounds harder to set up though. This is an image that can be loaded
right into VirtualBox. (Technically, it is split into 2 images to enable
upgrading the system without touching the image containing your data.)

~~~
georgemcbay
It is slightly more difficult to setup, but not _that_ hard (Android SDK
Manager takes care of most of it), and it is far better for development. Not
just because it runs better but also because it Just Works with adb, ddms,
without having to setup adb over network or such.

------
syassami
I used to do this using the androidx86 (<http://www.android-x86.org/>) project
& virutal box. Once the vm was installed, I would set up networking via
dhclient and then connect to it via adb. It really was faster(day/night) than
what Google had to offer at the time. Right now I'm actually trying the latest
android Itel Atom image, hope it'll be an improvement!

------
caycep
this is a noob question, but what are the buttons mapped to the home, back,
menu, etc buttons?

